# missing school



## 22487 (Nov 25, 2005)

ive been missing way too much school, and if i miss one more day before May, i wont make it into post-secondary, which i really need to do. I have mainly IBS-C/LG with D about once a month, and i suffer from incomplete evacuation . . . most of my problems come in the morning or at night, so my question is this: Is there anything different i could do in the morning to insure that i dont have any probs during school, could u guys plz give me some suggestions, i desperately need some help







thxarsh


----------



## 21844 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just started secondary school in September and have only managed about an hour in school since missing the start of school i started having anxiety attacks because i didn't want to end up having Diahorrea at school any suggestions about reducing abdominal pain will be much appreciated.


----------



## 20307 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've missed 116 classes this semester.







Ask your doctor about things you can do to help relieve anxiety. I know that once I even start thinking about being sick- wouldn't you know it- I get sick. Always have a back-up plan.. I make sure I keep my cell-phone in my pocket, so if I need to, I can write my mom and do whatever. If you MUST miss school, talk to your doctor about writing your school. My mom has informed all of my teachers and my secretaries that if I feel sick, they need to let me do whatever I need to do. I hope that helped?-becca


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

This past Tuesday I was told that I have IBS not Crohns. My parents and I have been upset because of the amount of school I've been missing. MY new Doctor said that the stress I feel about school is kicking up my pain and thinks I should either be tought a home or get homeschooled.







This was a huge relief to me. On the bad side since then I have been in extreme pain because I haven't been able to set it up yet and am now more stressed.


----------

